# Aquafy Windows Me



## satanicpoptart (May 30, 2002)

could somebody please post the blue osx desktop picture im starting to aquafy my dad's pc.  any other aquafacation thing you could give me for windows me would be greatly apriciated.


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

I told you, man! Get linux and themes! 

Get Talisman and aquafy it with the themes.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 30, 2002)

i cant change the OS to anything more then windows and i need that osx desktop to!


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

Talisman is for Windows...


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 30, 2002)

BLUE DESKTOP XOOT PLEASE I KNOW ITS ON YORU COMPUTER !!!!!!!!!!!!PLEASE I CANT HANDLE THIS ANYLONGER


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2002)

You owe me satan-on-a-poptart:

http://www.TannerSite.com/AquaBlue.jpg


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

It's too heavy to upload . Get Talisman.... Talisman... Talisman... man... man... (snore)


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

> _whois tannersite.com_
> Whois Server Version 1.3
> 
> Domain names in the .com, .net, and .org domains can now be registered
> ...



wtf?


----------



## simX (May 30, 2002)

Just to spam this thread (because of xoot's post):

whois apple.com

Whois Server Version 1.3

Domain names in the .com, .net, and .org domains can now be registered
with many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.net
for detailed information.

APPLE.COM.IS.KRAD-NEAT.BUT.SO.IS.JIMPHILLIPS.ORG
APPLE.COM

To single out one record, look it up with "xxx", where xxx is one of the
of the records displayed above. If the records are the same, look them up
with "=xxx" to receive a full display for each record.

>>> Last update of whois database: Thu, 30 May 2002 16:47:14 EDT <<<

The Registry database contains ONLY .COM, .NET, .ORG, .EDU domains and
Registrars.

[c3p0:~] simX% whois microsoft.com

Whois Server Version 1.3

Domain names in the .com, .net, and .org domains can now be registered
with many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.net
for detailed information.

MICROSOFT.COM.Z---HELLO-FROM-SIBERIA---I.Z3S.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.WILL.LIVE.FOREVER.BUT.LUNIX.*****-BYBIRTH.ARTISTICCHEESE.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.WILL.BE.BEATEN.WITH.MY.SPANNER.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.WILL.ALWAYS.FEARPENGUINS.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.WHOIS.RESULTS.MAKE.A.GREAT.HUMOUR-LIST.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.WAS.HACKED.TODAY.BY.JAMESSMALL.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.WANTS.TO.GET.IN.BED.WITH.CURTYV.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.TONY.HAS.SEXUAL.IN.ADEQUACY.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.TAKES.IT.IN.THE.BUTT.FROM.WHILE1.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.SUX.BUT.PYROFREAK.ORG.RULEZ.AND.DIOXYTECH.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.SUKZ.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.*****.MUCUS.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.SHOULD.GIVE.UP.BECAUSE.LINUXISGOD.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.SE.FAIT.HAX0RIZER.PAR.TOUT.LE.ZOY.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.RUNSLINUX.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.RAWKZ.MUH.WERLD.MENTALFLOSS.CA
MICROSOFT.COM.PRODUCTS.WILL.NEVER.BE.SEEN.AT.MCNEIGHT.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.OWNED.BY.MAT.HACKSWARE.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.NOTHING.HAPPENS.XYZZY.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.NAO.VALE.UM.CARALHO.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.MUST.STOP.TAKEDRUGS.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.THE.COMMERCIAL.ARM.OF.THE.WORLDGOV.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.SOON.GOING.TO.THE.DEATHCORPORATION.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.SO.VERY.SKANKY.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.NOTHING.COMPARED.TO.EVILGOAT.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.NOT.SEXYCOOL.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.NO.MATCH.FOR.THE.WANNABE.TERRORISTS.AT.JIMPHILLIPS.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.NO.MATCH.FOR.A.UNIXNINJA.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.HOPELESSLY.INSECURE.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.GOD.BUT.LINUX.*****-FOREVER.ARTISTICCHEESE.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.AT.THE.MERCY.OF.DETRIMENT.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.A.STEAMING.HEAP.OF.****ING-BULL****.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.A.PERVERTED.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.HQ.SHOULD.HAVE.BEEN.MOVED.TO.BAGDAD.JUST.BEFORE.THE.GULFWAR.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.HIJACKED.BY.THOLO.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.HEBERGEUR.DE.SCHIZOPHRENE.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.HAS.NO.LINUXCLUE.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.HACKED.BY.HACKSWARE.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.FILLS.ME.WITH.BELLIGERENCE.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.FAIT.VRAIMENT.DES.LOGICIELS.A.TROIS.FRANCS.DOUZE.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.EMPLOYEES.CANT.GET.SHAGZ.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.DAN.HILLIER.OF.EXETER.UK.IS.A.DUMB.ASS.EVILJAM.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.CODERS.SHOULD.DUMP.WINDOWS.AND.CODE.FOR.THE.MORE.PRACTICALMAC.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.CANT.GROOVE.WITH.THE.PARLIAMENT.FUNKADELIC.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.AND.MINDSUCK.BOTH.****.HUGE.ONES.AT.EXEGETE.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.AINT.WORTH.****.KLUGE.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.A.ETE.CREE.PAR.BILLOU.A.L.EPOQUE.OU.IL.FUMAIT.DU.COLA-COCA.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.A.BIEN.BU.DU.COLA-COCA.SUR.L.ILE.DE.NUMEA.COM
MICROSOFT.COM

To single out one record, look it up with "xxx", where xxx is one of the
of the records displayed above. If the records are the same, look them up
with "=xxx" to receive a full display for each record.

>>> Last update of whois database: Thu, 30 May 2002 16:47:14 EDT <<<

The Registry database contains ONLY .COM, .NET, .ORG, .EDU domains and
Registrars.


----------



## dricci (May 30, 2002)

looks like the mac whois haxx0rs are at it again 

Either that or it hasn't been updated in over a year, cause it's happened before.


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

How do you hack whois?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 31, 2002)

yay slowly i am feeling more at home


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satanicpoptart _
> *yay slowly i am feeling more at home *


don't you STILL have a Mac? so why do you need to feel more at home... just go pop on over to your G4...


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 1, 2002)

at my dads.... his only comp is a 1.2 amd with windows me and dial up, its the worst thing ever.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 1, 2002)

i feel sorry for you


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 1, 2002)

:sob: let us all mourn the temporary death of our dear friend, satanicpoptart... :sob:


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

No! Don't die!


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 1, 2002)

temporary death? i guess allitle peice of my dies every time i use that computer but im not going to die.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 1, 2002)

using a PC without access to a mac is equivalent to temporary Death


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Thank god i'm not using a PC. What if God did for a while?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Thank god i'm not using a PC. What if God did for a while?  *



umm... we'd still look like monkeys cuz his program that makes things would have crashed!


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Oh, my god!


----------



## Trip (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks for posting that xoot, that was very helpful indeed.
Please delete that thread.


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey! I deserve a meaningless thread in a while!


----------



## Trip (Jun 1, 2002)

You spam too much.


----------



## Valrus (Jun 1, 2002)

Right, hand out the bats with nails in them. Okay, you two, I want a good clean fight.

By the way, when God's computer crashes it's called a singularity. 

_Edit: Whoa, Trip just changed his avatar!_ I thought someone new had posted in the time it took me to write this post.

-the valrus


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 1, 2002)

i always know macosx ppl by there icon, so when they change i get all flustered


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 1, 2002)

hey trip, are you going to start enforcing "post values"


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 1, 2002)

who the hell cares, if you dont want to see someone just block them.


----------



## Trip (Jun 2, 2002)

I enforce nothing new right now, I'm all for post counts.

satan-on-a-poptart: Blocking is like turning off the only clock in your house, it solves the problem of the anoying tick but still get's you off track.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

i dont know if this is a misread or waht but ive been confused with satanic "pop-art" and satan on a pop tart


it is "satanic-poptart" just hoping to clear up some things about my name.


----------



## Trip (Jun 2, 2002)

Sorry, you're just not living up to your current user name. So I gave you a new one that more suits you. 

I'm just messing with you man.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

I just want to add in here that I, and a bunch of kids at my school, think "satanicpoptart" is like the coolest name


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 2, 2002)

i told my friend richard in school about satanicpoptart's "tatoo" and he's like "satanic-what-a-who?!"

lol.... then he shook his head like "oh my god"

but he's athiest, so it doesn't matter


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

LOL! you guys are great! btw the tattoo is, errr, was just ink. alot of people i show it to freak out and think that i got that all tatooed, but that would hurt like craaaaazy!


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

Yeah... it would hurt even more to remove it. Ink tatoos are the best!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

xoot! You switched back your avatar!  Is it different from the one before the "1000" avatar? I like it better than your former ones

btw, thats a cool tattoo


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *xoot! You switched back your avatar!  Is it different from the one before the "1000" avatar? I like it better than your former ones*



Yeah, i toyed around with Photoshop. An avatar tip: Start with a 500x500 pixel image. Then resize.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

yeah thats what I do, but I use Graphic converter, cuz I don't have enough money for Photoshop...


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

its called carracho. or limewire ect.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

I would, but you know the whole "don't pirate software because companies lose money" and stuff like that. I am morally convicted


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

dude no, its not hurting them. if you dont have the moeny and your not gonig to buy it then they arnt geting the money anyway. if i had the mo ney i would buy it to. but i dont and why should that stop you from becoming a great graphic designer.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

lol, I get it. Ok, I'll do it. As soon as I'm done with Jaguar (I started at 11:00 this morning, but I'm on a slow server. It is the only one I could find)

BTW, My friend talked me into somthing like this once: He said that staying in a movie theater to see more than one movie while only paying for one ticket is perfectly moral because they make all their movie off of the food, so if you buy food you can see as man movies as you'd like while only paying for one ticket.


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

So, the moral is: Buy as much food as you can.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

technically, I suppose you could get by with just one small popcorn, which is about $3.00 at my local theater

btw, I'm going to see STARWARS 2 again, but this time in digital!! Has anyone seen it digitally to tell me whether it is that much better?


----------

